# Viper 7900 Remote



## bowtie383 (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello, I just installed a new (refurb) Viper 7900 that I bought off ebay. When I press lock and unlock, the doors lock and unlock like they should, but the remote responds with "out of range". im assuming I need to program the remote with the antenna. Does anyone have the proceedures

Thanks


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

If the lock and unlock buttons are working then I'd say you don't need to, either replace the battery or if that doesn't work than you will need a new remote.


----------



## bowtie383 (Dec 8, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> If the lock and unlock buttons are working then I'd say you don't need to, either replace the battery or if that doesn't work than you will need a new remote.



It is a rechargable remote.. I sent it back to get a replacment. I'll let you know if that fixes it. Thanks for the response


----------



## mazdaspeed8 (Jan 5, 2010)

i had the same exact problem with the same product same purchase and i just got it put in two days ago i took it back to the place where they put it in and they said its the product not there install. did u get it fixed if so how did you do it? email me if u can i really dnt get on often plz


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

mazdaspeed8 said:


> i had the same exact problem with the same product same purchase and i just got it put in two days ago i took it back to the place where they put it in and they said its the product not there install. did u get it fixed if so how did you do it? email me if u can i really dnt get on often plz


 I suggest reading the stickies and start your own thread, you may also want to contact the seller of the defective unit on Flee bay see if he will warranty it.


----------



## bowtie383 (Dec 8, 2009)

I contacted the ebay seller and they gave me a rma number. I'm sent the remote and antenna back and i'm waiting for it. I'll update when i recieve it.


----------



## bowtie383 (Dec 8, 2009)

recieved the remote and antenna, installed, did basic program and everything work fine now


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

viper = poop !!!


----------



## mazdaspeed8 (Jan 5, 2010)

so disconnect antenna from windshield just the little atenna part and remote is wat you sent in?


----------



## bowtie383 (Dec 8, 2009)

yes.. just the antenna and remote.. not sure which was the problem so I sent both


----------

